# lightweight tights?



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a pair of lightweight PI tights that are going on 20 years and starting to unravel. I am looking for a replacement but everything I see if geared towards colder temperatures. These are a basic Lycra tight; there's no thermal material, no windblocking panels. These are the tights I'll put on when its 55F or so. I have two pairs of colder weather tights so I am covered there. I just do see anything similar. Ideas?


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

the same model PI tights?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Specialized makes some nice light tights.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Giordana EXO system's bib knickers might work for you. They're only knickers though. They're also very expensive. I have two pairs, they're nice but I feel the chamois is average at best.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I prefer leg or knee warmers @ below 60 F. I wear Specialized leg warmers down to 40 F. Tights just never seem to fit as well as shorts & warmers for me. If you've never tried knee or leg warmers, give them a try. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

twinkles said:


> I prefer leg or knee warmers @ below 60 F. I wear Specialized leg warmers down to 40 F. Tights just never seem to fit as well as shorts & warmers for me. If you've never tried knee or leg warmers, give them a try. Good luck in your quest.


I have knee warmers and I use them on cool days when the temperature is going up. If the temperature is steady in the 50's I prefer to use tights. I do have a nice pair of bib tights but they are fairly thermal and too warm when its above 50 or so


----------



## chickenpoodle (Sep 27, 2015)

I've just been using the same several pairs of nike/adidas running tights (no chamois, no insulation) for years now. 
just pull them over top of my bibs/shorts whenever the temperatures dip into the 15*C or below range. I've used them down as low as -10*C or so.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

+1 for the Nike running tights over my bib shorts.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

DaveG said:


> I have a pair of lightweight PI tights that are going on 20 years and starting to unravel. I am looking for a replacement but everything I see if geared towards colder temperatures. These are a basic Lycra tight; there's no thermal material, no windblocking panels. These are the tights I'll put on when its 55F or so. I have two pairs of colder weather tights so I am covered there. I just do see anything similar. Ideas?


Here's an amazon link to a pair of basic running tights. You can get them a Targets as well. I have used store brand tights for ever, Dick's, Galyans etc. now I'm on to Champion brand for all my base layers.

http://www.amazon.com/Champion-Vapo...91268&sr=1-2&keywords=champion+running+tights


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone else come into this thread expecting to see some really expensive carbon fiber tights from Germany?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Worth a look outside the cycling industry for those. Probably save you a few bucks and open up more choices. Running, xc skiing, Peter Pan halloween costume and so on.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I live in SW FL, so take my response in the context of the BRUTAL conditions we face in the Winter. At 60 degrees down to about 50ish, Knee warmers work for me. From 50 to about 40, I go with Leg Warmers and wool socks. Specialized and PI are my preferred brands. Below 40, I don't ride, wait a day, and the sun will be back out with temps back above 40. I have tights, etc., but find that the extra layer over my bibs tends to bind my legs and make me less efficient on the bike.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Running Compression | Eastbay.com

The above link has the most diverse selection. Honestly i would go skins or CWX.

To keep the tights waist up during riding i might sew a little velcro patch on the rear of the waistband of the tights.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

DaveG said:


> I have a pair of lightweight PI tights that are going on 20 years and starting to unravel. I am looking for a replacement but everything I see if geared towards colder temperatures. These are a basic Lycra tight; there's no thermal material, no windblocking panels. These are the tights I'll put on when its 55F or so. I have two pairs of colder weather tights so I am covered there. I just do see anything similar. Ideas?


At those temps I just wear leg warmers.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pittcanna said:


> Running Compression | Eastbay.com
> 
> The above link has the most diverse selection. Honestly i would go skins or CWX.
> 
> To keep the tights waist up during riding i might sew a little velcro patch on the rear of the waistband of the tights.




I wear CW-X tights and love them. They have good compression and are a nice thin microfiber that is just right to take the chill off. IMO, fleece is overkill unless it's below 40.

Luckily, waist droop isn't that much of a problem for me.


----------

